# Debug problems of BQ27541



## Tennywang (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello, all
Use the I2C communication tool to send commands to the BQ27541, but this PMIC does not respond normally, and all sent back are invalid data. The circuit should be connected correctly, the power supply uses a DC source, and the load uses a programmable analog load. The slave address and register address are correct, but for example, if you send a command to query the voltage, the return is 7fbf, and the same is returned when you send other commands. 

Has anyone encountered the same problem? How to solve? Do I have to use BQSTUDIO for debugging and connect to EV2400?


----------

